# Conducting Masterclass with Colin Metters January 2016 Vilnius



## PKB

International Master Class for Orchestral Conducting
With
Prof. Colin Metters (Royal Academy of Music, London)
and
The Lithuanian State Symphony Orchestra 
January 11th - 16th, 2016
Vilnius, Lithuania

Conditions of the Conducting Course:
The course is open to active participants and auditors at all levels from beginners to professionals! 
There is NO AGE LIMIT!
The course language is ENGLISH. If you do not speak English, please inform us.
Free choice of repertoire (to be agreed with the Maestro and the orchestra management). 
Participants of conducting competitions are very welcome. We will find the music for you. 
If you have special repertoire needs for future projects or competitions, you are welcome to propose any classical or modern pieces. 
Active participants should fill out the application form and send us a CV. Participation will be confirmed after receipt of application. 
After the course each participant whether active or auditor will receive a participation certificate signed by the Maestro.

Prof. Colin Metters (Roayl Academy of Music)
Colin has been Professor and Director of Conducting Studies at the Royal Academy of Music since 1983. His wide experience affords him an enviable reputation as professional conductor, orchestral trainer and conducting instructor. He has worked with leading symphony orchestras in the UK, and guest-conducted extensively abroad.
After nearly four decades working as a professional conductor, orchestral trainer and conducting pedagogue, Colin Metters' wide experience affords him an enviable reputation across a broad spectrum of the music profession He has worked with many of the leading orchestras in the United Kingdom including: the BBC Symphony, BBC Scottish Symphony, Philharmonia Orchestra London, Halle Orchestra, City of Birmingham Symphony, National Symphony of Ireland, Ulster Orchestra, Royal Liverpool Symphony. He has also conducted extensively abroad, guest conducting in Poland, Spain, Germany, Australia, Singapore, Venezuela, Hong Kong, Netherlands, France, Vietnam, Greece, Turkey, the Baltic States, New Zealand and the U.S.A.

Location of the course:

Vilnius Congress Concerts Hall
Vilnius str.6/16
Vilnius, LT-01102

The Lithuanian State Symphony Orchestra gave its first concert on 30 January 1989. During the 22 years of its existence the orchestra has given more than 1,000 concerts, home and abroad. 
The Lithuanian State Symphony Orchestra has already formed its traditions. The performances are warmly met by the public and critics alike. Every season the orchestra performs new compositions which cause a great stir: the most outstanding world music, large vocal-symphonic compositions and instrumental concertos. It has played many premieres of music by Lithuanian composers. The performance of all Mahler's and Beethoven's symphonies has become an exceptional event in the orchestra's musical life. 
The orchestra's intensive life is testified by an impressive number of concerts given. It has held more than 1,000 concerts in Lithuania and abroad: France, Italy, Germany, the Netherlands, Spain, Great Britain, Taiwan and elsewhere, It has participated in such prestigious festivals as the Warsaw Autumn, Europa musicale in Munich, Germany, the Costa do Estoril Festival in Portugal, Santa Cruz and Santandero in Spain, Nyon in Switzerland, Chichester and Leads in Great Britain.

For more information about the Lithuanian State Symphony Orchestra visit:

http://www.lvso.lt/en/

Philharmonisches Kammerorchester Berlin (Organizer)
The Philharmonisches Kammerorchester Berlin (PKB) is strongly concerned with the training of the artistic offspring: in autumn 2003 the first "international master class for orchestral conducting" held by the "Maestro of Maestros" Prof. Jorma Panula (Royal College of Music, Stockholm) turned out an overwhelming success. No less then 50 conductors of international origin were taking part. The final concert in the Philharmonie Berlin inspired professionals as well as the Berlin public. In these courses, participants have the opportunity to test their professional skills in conducting and benefit from professional experience of the orchestra and the instructor. 
After this successful Masterclass in 2003, the PKB organizes annual national and internal Masterclasses on a high professional level. The PKB is working with renowed german orchestras and world-renowned conductors as a teacher like Jorma Panula, Gennady Rozhdestvensky, Leif Segerstam, Otto-Werner Müller, Gustav Meier, Colin Metters, Kenneth Kiesler, Janos Fürst, Eri Klas, Mark Gorenstein, Michail Jurowski, Vladimir Ponkin. Students from all over the world are taking part at the Masterclasses. It takes place at different places in Europe, for example Moskau, St. Petersburg, Vilnius, Berlin, Leipzig, Göttingen, Jena and Cottbus. 
For more information:

For further questions, and sending your CV please write to:
[email protected]

Yours sincerely
PHILHARMONISCHES
KAMMERORCHESTER BERLIN

Artistic Director Michael Zukernik

Akazienstraße 3
D-10823 Berlin
www.philharmonie.com


----------

